# What cam should I get?



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry if this has been a recent post, I do not know much about cams all I know is that I want a torquer. Should I get a v2 or v3? I'm not sure what all of the numbers mean that's what I was hoping someone could tell me. My current mods are k&n cold air intake, kooks 1 3/4 headers, catless mids. I dot know if that stuff really matter. I'm looking for something bad ass. It's only driven once a week, I don't really care about driveability. Thanks.


----------



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for got to mention its a 2004 ls1 automatic transmission


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you going to do heads and an intake mani too?


----------



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

No, a cam is the last thing I do. I Do not Want to end up turning the car into some bad ass race car. That stuff is too costly for me. I'm doing a cam then calling it quits. So I'm trying to get as much power from a cam as possible.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

If you ask about cams your going to get a differant answer every time you ask.

what i did:

i called up comp cams and talked to the techs, i told them what i had and what i wanted. they gave me a few options to choose from and done!


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

motoristx said:


> If you ask about cams your going to get a differant answer every time you ask.
> 
> what i did:
> 
> i called up comp cams and talked to the techs, i told them what i had and what i wanted. they gave me a few options to choose from and done!


ive been looking into the v2 as its supposed to be good for daily driving but still has some power to it. id go that route if ur not too sure


----------

